# White Betta



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about expanding to white bettas as well. I've had one successful spawn between my yellow HMPK btw  However, we'll see how the fry last. There weren't that many :/

My question is, can a light red wash on the male be corrected? The one I'm looking at is super cheap ($15) and a DT. But I'd find a ST (no DT geno) with flawless color to breed with. I realize most white pairs produce dirty whites anyways...

Here's the pic of the male:









Help is appreciated


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That male is oonly $15!!?? He's amazing!! Ok lets see...

For red you'll need nr...not sure which....and if they're opaque you'll need steel blue every once in a while. 

I know Al of www.greatwhitebetta.com (the KING of white bettas) just set up some spawns after a long absence so see if you can contact him


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great info MrVamp! Al from great white betts is the best place to go for white genetics...

This white male is very nice by the way!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooo thanks for the tip! I'll try to contact him. If not, I'll prob pay the price for this DT. It seems like a lot of work, but it could be very rewarding! White bettas seem to have a lot of appeal.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got a hold of Al and he's going to help me out with the white line! The genetics are intense, but it'll be fun


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Al has the best whies out there...I'm getting some from him when he has some available.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Whites are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Especially Faith's Holy Grails.....drool worthy.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, he's awesome!
I also want to breed whites....still reading up on genetics. It seems complicated....lots to learn!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Whites are very hard to breed (Genetics sound way to difficult for a beginner like me) but definatly worth it. White Bettas are in popular demand, and you're almost garunteed to get them homes.

Also, I think that Betta may be so cheap because maybe if that breeder is new he doesn't want to charge a whole bunch when he's a breeder with no reputation.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

whites are so uncommon. my lps special orders them only, so i was super lucky to get the beautiful boy in my picture there. sadly, he passed away months after i got him. i was told whites catch illnesses easily, and are horridly good at hiding them. :/ no color fading, ick's hard to spot... x-X

Edit: does that fella only do HMs, or does he breed other tail types?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So far this breeder only produces (O)HM and DT. It's Koblarp1960 and he recently dropped the Koblarp in his AB name lol. He didn't charge much because he said they always develop some red later on (which most whites do, even w sound genetics I'm told)!


----------

